# transmission-daemon



## Psypro (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi

I have 40 mbit fiber, and want to give a little back to the community. I thought to help seed PCBSD torrent.

I tried installing transmission-daemon. I get it to work. I can reach it via browser. Add the torrent files via browser.

BUT...

It crashes after 1-10 s. It has managed to download some 1000 mb of the PCBSD files I have added.

About the setup:
FreeBSD Rasberry Pi2 current image .

I also run a Nginx webserver, with Wordpress for testing one the same box. This is working fine.

Where can I view error log?
Any ideas, strange that is works, and manga to download, but crash after only a few seconds.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 18, 2015)

Might be ARM related or an instance of PR 197125.


----------

